
Maniac Tentacle Mindbenders: ScummVM's unpaid coders keep adventure gaming alive - ssdsa
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2012/01/maniac-tentacle-mindbenders-of-atlantis-how-scummvm-kept-adventure-gaming-alive.ars/1
======
lusr
The most impressive part of the story for me: "Strigeus, who left in early
2002, went on to develop several more open-source projects, most notably
OpenTTD—a remake and expansion of Chris Sawyer's classic sim game Transport
Tycoon Deluxe. He also authored BitTorrent client µTorrent, which was
purchased by BitTorrent, Inc. in 2006, and was chief architect of the Spotify
beta."

It appears as though the only significant piece of software written by this
guy which I haven't used extensively is Spotify, and that's just because it
isn't supported in South Africa yet.

~~~
yvdriess
Reminded me of another super-coder:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabrice_Bellard>

------
perfunctory
Does anybody know the name of this game, please?!

[http://static.arstechnica.com/scummvm-history/scummvm-
androi...](http://static.arstechnica.com/scummvm-history/scummvm-android.jpg)

~~~
madmoose
It's Gobliiins: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobliiins>

~~~
perfunctory
Thanks. I loved it when I was a kid.

